
Why Bootstrap? Because You Can't Succeed Unless You Persevere - aytekin
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/315208
======
aytekin
Bootstrapping takes more time but in the end you control your destiny. The
first year, it was only me. The second year, I hired my first employee, so it
was two of us. The third year, we were three. And so on. It has taken us 12
years to reach 100 employees and 3.5 million users. I have shared what I
learned during this long journey about bootstrapping in this post.

